# Alternative to Milorganite



## Gorgonzola17

I love the results from using Milorganite, but I am looking for a more budget friendly option.. Anyone have any alternatives??


----------



## sicride

Screamin' Green by Clarus, it's like Milorganite on crack!


----------



## Gorgonzola17

Thanks for the reply. Do you purchase online or doo any stores carry it??


----------



## Green

And I thought I was the only one who ever used it. It was a mix of synthetic (Urea) and biosolids (Milorganite) 16% N. I found it at a grocery store a couple of years ago. 50-lb bag was like $25. They also had a version with Prodiamine. Never saw it again after that.


----------



## g-man

Another option is to stock up on Milo when it goes on sale. Last year we never got a good sale, but lets hope this year we do.

If it goes on sale, you will see it in this post.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=189&start=20


----------



## Mightyquinn

g-man said:


> Another option is to stock up on Milo when it goes on sale. Last year we never got a good sale, but lets hope this year we do.
> 
> If it goes on sale, you will see it in this post.
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=189&start=20


Us Southerners don't usually get those sales on Milo like you Northerners do


----------



## Gorgonzola17

Yeah no sale for this transplanted southerner last year...lol....


----------



## Green

Mightyquinn said:


> Us Southerners don't usually get those sales on Milo like you Northerners do


Neither do most of us. Every "sale" I've seen has ended up being nothing more than a tease in my area. They're on for like an hour, and all the bags get spoken for, and then it's over, and it's $16 per bag again. I even tried price matching once at HD during one of those, and failed b/c the Milo wasn't actually in stock at the time.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Green said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Us Southerners don't usually get those sales on Milo like you Northerners do
> 
> 
> 
> Neither do most of us. Every "sale" I've seen has ended up being nothing more than a tease in my area. They're on for like an hour, and all the bags get spoken for, and then it's over, and it's $16 per bag again. I even tried price matching once at HD during one of those, and failed b/c the Milo wasn't actually in stock at the time.
Click to expand...

Green, aren't there a few states by you that offer their own "Milo" for a lot less like Bay State. I know all those States up in New England are right by each other but not sure if it's worth the drive or not.


----------



## Green

Yes, if you have the correct vehicle and time to go get it, being local. I don't do it, so I'm not sure what the prices are, but they're definitely a lot lower since it's local. Driving from NC just to get Milo...not sure you'd actually save much when all is said and done. The roads can be really congested up here, and not just in cities, either.

Edit: I believe Baystate (in Mass) and Oceangro (in NJ) are the two.


----------



## Gorgonzola17

I moved South about two years ago. I am originally from long island ny. Maybe on my next trip up north I can pick some of these alternatives up. Thank you


----------



## zeus201

Green said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Us Southerners don't usually get those sales on Milo like you Northerners do
> 
> 
> 
> Neither do most of us. Every "sale" I've seen has ended up being nothing more than a tease in my area. They're on for like an hour, and all the bags get spoken for, and then it's over, and it's $16 per bag again. I even tried price matching once at HD during one of those, and failed b/c the Milo wasn't actually in stock at the time.
Click to expand...

Man.....$16 / bag....what the heck is that nonsense.

I can get it for $6-7.99 anyday of the week in my area. It will sometimes go below that which is nice too.


----------



## social port

It's been about 12-13 dollars here for about 6 months. No sales, but not 16 bucks either.


----------



## MarkAguglia

Typically 13.99 here in NY at the big box stores. Try and find a local shop. Our county produce store has it for 9.99.


----------



## sicride

Learned about Screamin' Green from Matt Martins "The Grass Factor" on YouTube. I get it from SiteOne landscaping and it's really cheap, I think I paid like $18 a bag but a bag covers 20k or somewhere around there? Don't quote me please. It has ammonium sulfate, urea, chicken poultry, and biosolids (WIN) and is 60% water insoluble N. It also contains Calcium and 2% Iron. It's a nice blend of synthetic and non-synthetic fertilizers to help with the soil micro organism culture as well as get the guaranteed quick and extended green up.


----------



## Gorgonzola17

I have a site one local to me, so I will go check it out. I know Milorganite is organic slow release which leaves some room for error (won't Burn lawn if you put down too much). Is screamin green a similar product or do I have to be more cautious when applying?? Also is it slow or fast release??


----------



## sicride

Water insoluble nitrogen is what most people are talking about when they say something is slow release. Screamin' Green does have 40% water soluble nitrogen and the ammonium sulfate will react quickly (3%) the urea will work slightly less quick (3.4%ish), sulfer coated urea is even less quick (7.25%), and then the poultry manure and bio solids eventually (2.4%).

So simple answer, yes you do need to be more cautious. You don't need to be scared of it though. I was wrong about label instructions though. A bag covers 11.4k at .7 lb N/k or 8.8k at .9 lb N/k. It's pretty unlikely that you would burn the lawn by intentionally putting down double the .7 lb N/k bag rate. Not that you should do this, there's no real benefit.

Check out the rest of their lineup too, they have a lot of other options including a 5-4-0 that's strictly biosolids just like Milorganite. Claruschoice.com


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

zeus201 said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Us Southerners don't usually get those sales on Milo like you Northerners do
> 
> 
> 
> Neither do most of us. Every "sale" I've seen has ended up being nothing more than a tease in my area. They're on for like an hour, and all the bags get spoken for, and then it's over, and it's $16 per bag again. I even tried price matching once at HD during one of those, and failed b/c the Milo wasn't actually in stock at the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man.....$16 / bag....what the heck is that nonsense.
> 
> I can get it for $6-7.99 anyday of the week in my area. It will sometimes go below that which is nice too.
Click to expand...

God i wish, way out west here i can only find 1 store that actually sells it, and of course its for $16/bag. Im worried they will stop selling it or be sold out and ill be SOL.

No HD out here sells it, no farm stores, no lowes...just a smaller regional "We got everything" type store we have here in OR/WA/ID.


----------



## Green

sicride said:


> Learned about Screamin' Green from Matt Martins "The Grass Factor" on YouTube. I get it from SiteOne landscaping and it's really cheap, I think I paid like $18 a bag but a bag covers 20k or somewhere around there? Don't quote me please.


Thanks for the tip. I had no idea SIteOne sold it. I'll have to check and see if the one I go to is getting any of it in this season.


----------



## jimmy

I feel fortunate that the regular price of Milorganite is $6 at my local Ace Hardware franchise and it will go on sale/rebate at Menards for less than that every year. I also live right near Milwaukee, so I have an advantage.


----------



## Gorgonzola17

jimmy said:


> I feel fortunate that the regular price of Milorganite is $6 at my local Ace Hardware franchise and it will go on sale/rebate at Menards for less than that every year. I also live right near Milwaukee, so I have an advantage.


I will have to check my local Ace Hardware to see if I can find it cheaper than Lowe's


----------



## Mightyquinn

jimmy said:


> I feel fortunate that the regular price of Milorganite is $6 at my local Ace Hardware franchise and it will go on sale/rebate at Menards for less than that every year. I also live right near Milwaukee, so I have an advantage.


Is it comforting to know that you are putting your own poop back on your lawn? :lol:


----------



## Ridgerunner

> Is it comforting to know that you are putting your own poop back on your lawn? :lol:


And paying for the privilege. Ever consider eliminating the middleman? :roll:


----------



## GrassDaddy

I got it for $3.00 at Walmart in 2016. Then in 2017 I couldn't even find it for sale at Walmart. So I'm wondering what will happen this year.


----------



## Green

jimmy said:


> I feel fortunate that the regular price of Milorganite is $6 at my local Ace Hardware franchise and it will go on sale/rebate at Menards for less than that every year. I also live right near Milwaukee, so I have an advantage.


$16 at our Ace stores in CT. Not only is it further from the source, but stores here probably also figure they can get a few dollars more due to the proximity to NYC and Boston. But I use the Ace coupons for it to knock the price down. In the Spring, about 25% of the floor at the store I usually buy from is devoted to fertilizer and seed. This stuff generates big business.



GrassDaddy said:


> I got it for $3.00 at Walmart in 2016. Then in 2017 I couldn't even find it for sale at Walmart. So I'm wondering what will happen this year.


No Milo at Walmart here in CT in 2017, either. The year before, I got it for like $9 or so per bag there at that end of the year sale you're talking about.


----------



## nclawnguy

$13 here. Used to apply every other week when my lawn was 4k sqft. I'm now over 30k, can't use it like I used to. Now just monthly on my front and side yards, 12k sqft.


----------



## j4c11

Lesco 21-4-11 is a poly/sulphur coated urea that's about 90% slow release. I believe it also has some iron, so it should behave similar to Milorganite. The cost per pound of slow N is ~$2.5 vs Milorganite at ~$10


----------



## jimmy

Mightyquinn said:


> jimmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel fortunate that the regular price of Milorganite is $6 at my local Ace Hardware franchise and it will go on sale/rebate at Menards for less than that every year. I also live right near Milwaukee, so I have an advantage.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it comforting to know that you are putting your own poop back on your lawn? :lol:
Click to expand...

Only from work. I live outside the city


----------



## BXMurphy

It looks like you want PocoNite: http://www.sumtersc.gov/wastewater-plant

All Milo is is sewage sludge converted into fertilizer. Looks like South Carolina has the same program only it's called PocoNite.

I have it in Massachusetts. It is called Bay State Fertilizer here. Our stuff is stupid cheap. Something like $3.50 for a big ol' bag of it (40 pounds maybe?).

B


----------



## Mightyquinn

BXMurphy said:


> It looks like you want PocoNite: http://www.sumtersc.gov/wastewater-plant
> 
> All Milo is is sewage sludge converted into fertilizer. Looks like South Carolina has the same program only it's called PocoNite.
> 
> I have it in Massachusetts. It is called Bay State Fertilizer here.
> 
> B


They are only about 2- 2.5 hours away from me. If I used Milorganite I would consider making a run to pick up a truck load :thumbup:


----------



## BXMurphy

Mightyquinn said:


> They are only about 2- 2.5 hours away from me. If I used Milorganite I would consider making a run to pick up a truck load :thumbup:


Yep. It's a quick 45 minutes for me.

There were a couple of guys saying that they pay a lot for the Milo. I can't even IMAGINE what the retailers are getting for name-brand stuff!

Milo is about the best thing you can do for your lawn and seems to be the least expensive option.

B


----------



## Gorgonzola17

Where can I purchase poconite???


----------



## Mightyquinn

Gorgonzola17 said:


> Where can I purchase poconite???


Sumter, SC


----------



## 01redcrew

No milo at Walmart for me but I found the big bag of Scotty's 32-0-3 for $5 in the fall. I don't plan on using it till early fall but I couldn't pass up the deal


----------



## SGrabs33

Mightyquinn said:


> If I used Milorganite I would consider making a run to pick up a truck load :thumbup:


Would you not use milorganite, or something like it, if it was sub 5 bucks a bag?


----------



## Mightyquinn

SGrabs33 said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I used Milorganite I would consider making a run to pick up a truck load :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you not use milorganite, or something like it, if it was sub 5 bucks a bag?
Click to expand...

I may have in the past but now I'm going down a different rabbit hole and going all liquid fertilizer this year.


----------



## SGrabs33

Mightyquinn said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I used Milorganite I would consider making a run to pick up a truck load :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you not use milorganite, or something like it, if it was sub 5 bucks a bag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may have in the past but now I'm going down a different rabbit hole and going all liquid fertilizer this year.
Click to expand...

Ahhh, I got ya. Will you be doing an overview of your rabbit hole, I hope?


----------



## Mightyquinn

SGrabs33 said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you not use milorganite, or something like it, if it was sub 5 bucks a bag?
> 
> 
> 
> I may have in the past but now I'm going down a different rabbit hole and going all liquid fertilizer this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh, I got ya. Will you be doing an overview of your rabbit hole, I hope?
Click to expand...

Yes, once I start it and seeing what kind of results I get


----------



## Ware

I've been using the Greens Grade Milorganite. It comes in a 50lb bag, has a smaller SGN, and works out to be a little cheaper than the 36lb bags around here.


----------



## Ridgerunner

> I've been using the Greens Grade Milorganite. It comes in a 50lb bag, has a smaller SGN, and works out to be a little cheaper than the 36lb bags around here.


+1 :thumbup: 
I've never used anything else. $10-14/bag
Best part is that it is always 4% iron.


----------



## Gorgonzola17

Ridgerunner said:


> I've been using the Greens Grade Milorganite. It comes in a 50lb bag, has a smaller SGN, and works out to be a little cheaper than the 36lb bags around here.
> 
> 
> 
> +1 :thumbup:
> I've never used anything else. $10-14/bag
> Best part is that it is always 4% iron.
Click to expand...

Can you please tell me where you find this for $10-$14 per bag. Cheapest online seller is $28. Would love to get it local of possible.


----------



## Ridgerunner

It's a local mom and pop. They are "word of mouth" and if a neighbor hadn't showed me, I would have never found them back down a dirt road. Great people though, they sell me gold label midnight KBG for $3.25/lb. Sorry for the tease but I'm afraid it wouldn't be worth your drive.


----------



## ABC123

search by zip code. https://www.milorganite.com/tools-and-resources/store-locator


----------



## Mightyquinn

Gorgonzola17 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using the Greens Grade Milorganite. It comes in a 50lb bag, has a smaller SGN, and works out to be a little cheaper than the 36lb bags around here.
> 
> 
> 
> +1 :thumbup:
> I've never used anything else. $10-14/bag
> Best part is that it is always 4% iron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you please tell me where you find this for $10-$14 per bag. Cheapest online seller is $28. Would love to get it local of possible.
Click to expand...

You would need to find it locally to get that price, I've seen it at one place that I bought fertilizer from several years ago. It's just one of those things that you would need to call around to local "professional" seed or landscape supply stores in your area.


----------



## Ware

Yeah, mine is not that cheap, but we are not close to the "source".


----------



## Gorgonzola17

Ware said:


> Yeah, mine is not that cheap, but we are not close to the "source".


I guess I got to move closer to the source then...  ... Good thing my property is only 3800 sq. Ft (front and sides)... The backyard is still a mess, no real grass back there. Need to have it graded and will seed this fall.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Ware said:


> Yeah, mine is not that cheap, but we are not close to the "source".


They don't open until mid March, so I'll check on this years price in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Ware

Ridgerunner said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, mine is not that cheap, but we are not close to the "source".
> 
> 
> 
> They don't open until mid March, so I'll check on this years price in a couple of weeks.
Click to expand...

Oh, no I was talking about Milwaukee.


----------



## gene_stl

My local True Value Hardware , Branneky Hardware ( a farm store pushing 200 years old) sells it every day for 9.95 for a 36 lb bag.


----------



## 1Phasthound

You can get Screamin Green at most SiteOne locations. https://www.siteone.com/home/locations.aspx
Here's a photo of my lawn in NJ. Everyone else has brown grass this time of year.


----------



## Ware

Stopped in my local supply house today to look around and see what they have this year, and it looks like their newest pallet of Greens Grade Milorganite is still 6-2-0, but only contains 2.5% Fe. :crying:


----------



## Green

Thanks, Ware. That confirms that the change to Milorganite is a system-wide change, affecting all types. Also looks like the ratio of fast release to total N is the same as in the newest consumer 36-lb bags (which are now 6-4-0 with 2.5% Fe).

Interesting that the label is in Spanish.


----------



## Ware

Green said:


> ...Interesting that the label is in Spanish.


It is in English on the left side of the bag. I had tunnel vision and was just looking at the numbers when I snapped that picture. :thumbup:


----------



## Pete1313

1Phasthound said:


> You can get Screamin Green at most SiteOne locations. https://www.siteone.com/home/locations.aspx
> Here's a photo of my lawn in NJ. Everyone else has brown grass this time of year.


Dominating that property line! :thumbsup:


----------



## Green

I don't know if I'd call Screamin' Green a true alternative to Milorganite. Nutrients Plus also produces a biosolid-only product that would be a true alternative.

Screamin' Green is basically a fertilizer that contains all the major types of macros that most of us use regularly, which is part of the reason it's so cool...multiple types of synthetic N, biosolids, other organics, SOP, Phosphate...

And it also has some other things in it, which I learned from one of @thegrassfactor's videos.

When I bought it a couple of years ago, I had no idea it was going to develop almost a legendary status on this forum (which didn't even exist at the time). I just thought the product looked really good, and it was at a great price, so I took the chance on it.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Ridgerunner said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, mine is not that cheap, but we are not close to the "source".
> 
> 
> 
> They don't open until mid March, so I'll check on this years price in a couple of weeks.
Click to expand...

$13.95 this year.


----------



## Ware

Ridgerunner said:


> $13.95 this year.


Not bad at all. I just called to check and it is $18.53 here. $20.34 after tax.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Meant to add it IS 2.5% Fe now though.


----------



## madox9

@gene_stl is that the branneky hardware in Bridgeton?


----------



## Budstl

madox9 said:


> @gene_stl is that the branneky hardware in Bridgeton?


More than likely. That one opened up in 1857. I grew up in st ann. I get my milorganite at charlies in wentzville for $9. Rural king is $1 higher and hardly ever have any in stock. I haven't checked prices this year. Welcome to the forum. Believe there are 4 of us from the area on here.

http://www.brannekyhardware.com/our-history


----------



## madox9

@budstl I grew up in maryland heights and would go to branneky for as much as I could. I like to support the local businesses. I now live in wentzville and have been getting my milo from Straatmann Feed they had it for 9$ last year. Been buying ground corn and soy bean meal from Vehige in foristel


----------



## thegrassfactor

You can always search "biosolids (my city)" - sometimes your local municipality may produce it And they basically give it away. There's a mushroom farm here that sells compost and will fill up ANY size truck you bring for 50$. We have trucked tractor trailer loads for 50$ a load.


----------



## gene_stl

@madox9 
Yes Branneky's in Bridgeton. One of my favorite brick and mortar stores. The last bastion in St. Louis of a place where you can get keys made, lock parts, lawn and farm chemicals, barbeque grill parts and on and on. Wonderful people.

Site One has a product called Thrive which is 4-4-0 and has 3.2% Calcium and 1.5% Iron too. It was(50 lb)about $15 including sales tax. I picked up a couple of bags last week when I was there just for convenience.

We have mushroom farms here too , I am going to have to look into that as an OM source. I am also interested in sawdust from a saw mill which might be closer to home.

Here in St. Louis our drought seems to have passed and now it's raining to beat the band. Forecast, "too soggy" for the next week.


----------



## g-man

@gene_stl make sure it is from untreated wood. Also don't apply too much at once and add some nitrogen. Wood is not fast decomposing.


----------



## pennstater2005

Unfortunately, I have yet to find a good alternative. Fortunately, I can find Milo for under $10 a bag near me.


----------



## gene_stl

The sawmill I have in mind mills tree trunks. Thank you for the reminder though. I wonder if using sawdust would attract termites? Has anyone ever used brewery mash or whatever they call it after it has been cooked?


----------



## GlennBlake

Recommendations for organic alternatives available in BC, CAN would be greatly appreciated. Bio solid based fertilizers are not permitted. I tried Gaia Green 4-4-4 last year, but wasn't that impressed with the results. It's also super expensive at $70 for a 50 lb bag!


----------



## Sinclair

GlennBlake said:


> Recommendations for organic alternatives available in BC, CAN would be greatly appreciated. Bio solid based fertilizers are not permitted. I tried Gaia Green 4-4-4 last year, but wasn't that impressed with the results. It's also super expensive at $70 for a 50 lb bag!


I just ordered this from Home Hardware in Ontario, so you should be able to get it there.

It's $65 for 55lbs, and 9% N, so your cost per app is less than half compared to the Gaia.

https://m.homehardware.ca/h5/m/en/r/hh/en/rec/index.htm/Outdoor-Living/Yard-Maintenance/Fertilizers/Lawn/Spring-Summer/25kg-9-2-2-Iron-Natural-Lawn-Fertilizer/_/N-2pqfZ67l/Ne-67n/Ntk-All_EN/R-I5024216?Ntt=Organic+fertilizer


----------



## Sinclair

Also, Home Depot (at least in Toronto area) carries this product, which is very similar to Ringer. Bonus - your lawn smells like beer and baking bread after you apply.

http://www.purelyorganicproducts.com/info/lawn-food.php


----------



## Sinclair

gene_stl said:


> The sawmill I have in mind mills tree trunks. Thank you for the reminder though. I wonder if using sawdust would attract termites? Has anyone ever used brewery mash or whatever they call it after it has been cooked?


Ringer Lawn Restore is pelletized brewing byproducts and other discarded plant proteins. It smells like beer.


----------



## GlennBlake

Sinclair said:


> Also, Home Depot (at least in Toronto area) carries this product, which is very similar to Ringer. Bonus - your lawn smells like beer and baking bread after you apply.
> 
> http://www.purelyorganicproducts.com/info/lawn-food.php


Thank you Sinclair. I will go take a look over the next few days.


----------



## gene_stl

So I was at Branneky's yesterday getting some stuff for the Mrs.' beds, ( 8-10-0, pelletized lime, bone meal, and a hand spreader) and told one of the Branneky family members about mentioning them in this thread, and he told the cashier to take 10% off the total. Thank you!  :thumbup:


----------



## MikeD

Milorganite never goes on sale by me however Dr. Earth does it has a expiration date. Last year I watched it drop from $45 a bag. To $20, a week later $12, a week later $6.. that's when I picked up three bags.. Still good for the rest of 2018... Here in Northern California nothing ever goes on sale. Only if it has expiration dates you have to keep an eye out.. after I purchased it I saw a week later for $3 a bag grrrrrrrr..


----------



## ola

FuzzeWuzze said:


> zeus201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither do most of us. Every "sale" I've seen has ended up being nothing more than a tease in my area. They're on for like an hour, and all the bags get spoken for, and then it's over, and it's $16 per bag again. I even tried price matching once at HD during one of those, and failed b/c the Milo wasn't actually in stock at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Man.....$16 / bag....what the heck is that nonsense.
> 
> I can get it for $6-7.99 anyday of the week in my area. It will sometimes go below that which is nice too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God i wish, way out west here i can only find 1 store that actually sells it, and of course its for $16/bag. Im worried they will stop selling it or be sold out and ill be SOL.
> 
> No HD out here sells it, no farm stores, no lowes...just a smaller regional "We got everything" type store we have here in OR/WA/ID.
Click to expand...

What store do you get it at FuzzeWuzze? I have not been able to find it anywhere in Newberg.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

Fred Meyers sells it, only location i've found locally that does.


----------



## ola

Thank you for the info. I am going to stop by today and see if they have any in stock


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

ola said:


> Thank you for the info. I am going to stop by today and see if they have any in stock


I think all of them in the area have it, so if they are sold out or whatever just drive 10 minutes to the next closest one lol.


----------



## slomo

Alternatives to Milorganite? There are many.

Is organic better than synthetics? Any documented results in that organics provided "superior" root growth or general fertilizer/turf growing performance over synthetics? Show me the info "if" someone can find it. And how do they compare in heavy clay soils? Bermuda doesn't care what brand or be it organic or synthetic it gets. It will eat all the N you can purchase and ask for more.

People with tiny yards, no problem using very expensive organics. People with large yards not so. I used Milorganite twice. Had to lug 216lbs of fert off the shelf, out of the car then on to the lawn. I saw it wash away in one rain storm one time. One video a guy put down 1,000lbs of Milo as in really? I never saw any improvement on my two Milo apps.

One Milo app cost me $90.00 plus tax. A bag of say Scott's is around $50.00 with far, repeat far more product ingredients put down. Synthetics are much cheaper with again a ton more NPK and so on.

If you have a lawn like mine, that True Green wiped out, would take forever to get filled back in with organics (Bermuda turf). There's hardly any product inside a Milorganite bag. They are laughing all the way at all of you people buying it. I don't get it.......


----------



## Dmega

@Sinclair 


Sinclair said:


> Also, Home Depot (at least in Toronto area) carries this product, which is very similar to Ringer. Bonus - your lawn smells like beer and baking bread after you apply.
> 
> http://www.purelyorganicproducts.com/info/lawn-food.php


I just noticed this...I live in the GTA and havent seen this anywhere...which store do you get this at???

Thanks


----------



## jonthepain

slomo said:


> There's hardly any product inside a Milorganite bag. They are laughing all the way at all of you people buying it. I don't get it.......


This.


----------



## Sinclair

Dmega said:


> @Sinclair
> 
> 
> Sinclair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Home Depot (at least in Toronto area) carries this product, which is very similar to Ringer. Bonus - your lawn smells like beer and baking bread after you apply.
> 
> http://www.purelyorganicproducts.com/info/lawn-food.php
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed this...I live in the GTA and havent seen this anywhere...which store do you get this at???
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Sadly, Home Depot isn't carrying it this summer. Total bummer.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

jonthepain said:


> slomo said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's hardly any product inside a Milorganite bag. They are laughing all the way at all of you people buying it. I don't get it.......
> 
> 
> 
> This.
Click to expand...

I think milo is a great way for people to get into fertilizing their own lawns. It is slow release so you don't have to fert often and you have a lot less loss through volatility and leaching if using urea. Since the N is low, you can get great coverage even if you haven't measured out the quantity or done the calculations on how much you need. The potential for damaging the lawn is also very low. If cost isn't a concern, milo is great. Personally, I think a combo of some org mixed with syn is the best to go with. If milo is your only N source, then it is quite pricey. Also, it is a great way to recycle a waste product from the waste treatment process as opposed to just adding it to a landfill.

Regarding the brand milo, I would suggest looking in your own area first before buying the branded product milo. There is a city near me which gives it away for free for local residents. There is another place which sells a mix of milo type product and compost for $3.50 per cubic yard. To me, Milo is the name brand and you gotta pay that premium for it.


----------



## Dmega

Milo kind of blew up because of the LCN to be honest. He does a great job of marketing. I am more interested in plant based fertilizers (not so keen on bio solids)but Ringer and others are not in Canada either. That said the results people are getting with Milo speaks for itself.


----------



## slomo

jonthepain said:


> slomo said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's hardly any product inside a Milorganite bag. They are laughing all the way at all of you people buying it. I don't get it.......
> 
> 
> 
> This.
Click to expand...

Yup, Milorganite is a 6-4-0 with a touch of iron. Wow, just read the label for Milo. For nitrogen it has a 2.5% water soluble nitrogen content. Then is says 3.5% INSOLUBLE nitrogen. Meaning it doesn't break down. So a product filler here??. So all you Milo users are getting a true 2.5-4-0 fertilizer. And that is with several hundreds of pounds applied too, LOL. But it's "organic" LOL No wonder why I didn't see any results at all in my lawn.

slomo


----------



## slomo

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> jonthepain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slomo said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's hardly any product inside a Milorganite bag. They are laughing all the way at all of you people buying it. I don't get it.......
> 
> 
> 
> This.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think milo is a great way for people to get into fertilizing their own lawns. It is slow release so you don't have to fert often and you have a lot less loss through volatility and leaching if using urea. Since the N is low, you can get great coverage even if you haven't measured out the quantity or done the calculations on how much you need. The potential for damaging the lawn is also very low. If cost isn't a concern, milo is great. Personally, I think a combo of some org mixed with syn is the best to go with. If milo is your only N source, then it is quite pricey. Also, it is a great way to recycle a waste product from the waste treatment process as opposed to just adding it to a landfill.
> 
> Regarding the brand milo, I would suggest looking in your own area first before buying the branded product milo. There is a city near me which gives it away for free for local residents. There is another place which sells a mix of milo type product and compost for $3.50 per cubic yard. To me, Milo is the name brand and you gotta pay that premium for it.
Click to expand...

It really is crap in a bag. True in several ways.

You ought to come to Oklahoma and watch your fresh Milo app get washed off your lawn down the street. High spring and fall winds with heavy rains. Not to mention those pesky tornadoes.

slomo


----------



## iFisch3224

slomo said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonthepain said:
> 
> 
> 
> This.
> 
> 
> 
> I think milo is a great way for people to get into fertilizing their own lawns. It is slow release so you don't have to fert often and you have a lot less loss through volatility and leaching if using urea. Since the N is low, you can get great coverage even if you haven't measured out the quantity or done the calculations on how much you need. The potential for damaging the lawn is also very low. If cost isn't a concern, milo is great. Personally, I think a combo of some org mixed with syn is the best to go with. If milo is your only N source, then it is quite pricey. Also, it is a great way to recycle a waste product from the waste treatment process as opposed to just adding it to a landfill.
> 
> Regarding the brand milo, I would suggest looking in your own area first before buying the branded product milo. There is a city near me which gives it away for free for local residents. There is another place which sells a mix of milo type product and compost for $3.50 per cubic yard. To me, Milo is the name brand and you gotta pay that premium for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It really is crap in a bag. True in several ways.
> 
> You ought to come to Oklahoma and watch your fresh Milo app get washed off your lawn down the street. High spring and fall winds with heavy rains. Not to mention those pesky tornadoes.
> 
> slomo
Click to expand...

Or any app for that matter - it's not like synthetics don't wash away. Ahem, the Red Sea problem we have in FL. Lol

If Milo washes away, so will anything else. Giving the statement above slomo, I presume you use a liquid fertilizer?


----------



## adgattoni

slomo said:


> jonthepain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slomo said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's hardly any product inside a Milorganite bag. They are laughing all the way at all of you people buying it. I don't get it.......
> 
> 
> 
> This.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, Milorganite is a 6-4-0 with a touch of iron. Wow, just read the label for Milo. For nitrogen it has a 2.5% water soluble nitrogen content. Then is says 3.5% INSOLUBLE nitrogen. Meaning it doesn't break down. So a product filler here??. So all you Milo users are getting a true 2.5-4-0 fertilizer. And that is with several hundreds of pounds applied too, LOL. But it's "organic" LOL No wonder why I didn't see any results at all in my lawn.
> 
> slomo
Click to expand...

Insoluble doesn't mean it is completely inert. It just won't become plant-available until it is digested by soil microbes.

That being said, at 6%, milo is still a pretty inefficient nitrogen source. I think it's main use case is to be able to throw down a lot more prills in order to achieving a more even prill distribution. To contrast, a pound of nitrogen per thousand from urea requires a lot more precision (screw it up and you burn parts of the lawn).


----------

